# Does anyone remember this documentary?



## snackhead (Jun 25, 2008)

It was shown on ITV probably late 1970's or early mid 1980's. It was about a black journalist who tried heroin for a story and ended up becoming addicted to it. I think there was a follow up a couple of years later where he was still addicted. I think he lived in London. Have drawn a blank with random google searches.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 25, 2008)

Blimey!  Sounds really interesting.

Shit, I just realised I'm going to have got your hopes up when you see someone has posted.  Really sorry.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 25, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Blimey!  Sounds really interesting.
> 
> Shit, I just realised I'm going to have got your hopes up when you see someone has posted.  Really sorry.


----------



## zenie (Jun 25, 2008)

I think i know the one you mean, but I can't remember the name


----------



## girasol (Jun 25, 2008)

no, sorry, never seen it


----------



## snackhead (Jun 25, 2008)

zenie said:


> I think i know the one you mean, but I can't remember the name



Thank you zenie. Now go away.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 25, 2008)

It was Trevor McDonald iirc.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 25, 2008)

Iemanja said:


> no, sorry, never seen it



zenie was first. And funnier. Next.


----------



## zenie (Jun 25, 2008)

Nah I do actually remember reading about it cos it seemed the most stupid think in the world to do!


----------



## selamlar (Jun 25, 2008)

Can I join in?  Does genuinely seem familiar, but can't remember the name.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 25, 2008)

Do you only want people posting who remember it?

If so, sorry.  Never heard of it.  Sounds astonishing, though.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm trying to track down a copy of it but need more specific details to search online tv archives.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 25, 2008)

_The Channel 4 documentary Cold Turkey (21 May) starred yet another over-articulate media performer, Lanre Fehintola, a photojournalist who, ten years ago, deliberately became a heroin addict in order better to record the world of drug addicts and dealers, but who never managed to kick his addiction. I did not see Leo Regan's original film about his friend, which must have spent more time on his work and his decline, but last month's follow-up, three years on, was almost entirely based in his flat, where Fehintola was attempting to detox over seven days._

New Statesmen I think this is what you're after.


----------



## Annierak (Jun 25, 2008)

snackhead said:


> It was shown on ITV probably late 1970's or early mid 1980's. It was about a black journalist who tried heroin for a story and ended up becoming addicted to it. I think there was a follow up a couple of years later where he was still addicted. I think he lived in London. Have drawn a blank with random google searches.


Can't remember the name of the first documentary but channel 4 did one about him around 2001 called 'Cold turkey'


----------



## Annierak (Jun 25, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> _The Channel 4 documentary Cold Turkey (21 May) starred yet another over-articulate media performer, Lanre Fehintola, a photojournalist who, ten years ago, deliberately became a heroin addict in order better to record the world of drug addicts and dealers, but who never managed to kick his addiction. I did not see Leo Regan's original film about his friend, which must have spent more time on his work and his decline, but last month's follow-up, three years on, was almost entirely based in his flat, where Fehintola was attempting to detox over seven days._
> 
> New Statesmen I think this is what you're after.


You!!!


----------



## arsecandle (Jun 25, 2008)

.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 25, 2008)

i am teh


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 25, 2008)

don't get high on your own supply was the original doc/book


----------



## Sadken (Jun 25, 2008)

Where can it be found though?


----------



## snackhead (Jun 25, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> _The Channel 4 documentary Cold Turkey (21 May) starred yet another over-articulate media performer, Lanre Fehintola, a photojournalist who, ten years ago, deliberately became a heroin addict in order better to record the world of drug addicts and dealers, but who never managed to kick his addiction. I did not see Leo Regan's original film about his friend, which must have spent more time on his work and his decline, but last month's follow-up, three years on, was almost entirely based in his flat, where Fehintola was attempting to detox over seven days._
> 
> New Statesmen I think this is what you're after.



Paulie you are a star, that's the guy Lanre Fehintola, just googled him and he's written a book as well thank you 

just been reading the New Stateman link and this one  http://www.diverse.tv/programme.aspx?id=18


----------



## Diamond (Jun 25, 2008)

*TV Junkie*

This is also a fascinating film. Richard Kirkham, a reporter for Inside News on ABC in the US, pieces together the story of his crack addiction from over 3000 hours of video diaries that he filmed throughout his life.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b007vyhj

http://www.tvjunkie.tv


----------



## Boczkowski (Jun 25, 2008)

here?

http://xhgc18.blogspot.com/2008/01/dont-get-high-on-your-own-supply.html


----------



## chico enrico (Jun 25, 2008)

snackhead said:


> It was shown on ITV probably late 1970's or early mid 1980's. It was about a black journalist who tried heroin for a story and ended up becoming addicted to it. I think there was a follow up a couple of years later where he was still addicted. I think he lived in London. Have drawn a blank with random google searches.



yes. i remember that very well. but wasn't it shown in the mid 1990s? - maybe it was a repeat. 

pretty dumb concept if you ask me.

also remember a docu bout some junkies in brighton. one of which wore one of those stupid big jester hats and it showd himm banging up a 15 year old girl. always thought that was pretty weird that was shown with the obvious criminal implications.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 25, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Paulie you are a star, that's the guy Lanre Fehintola, just googled him and he's written a book as well thank you
> 
> just been reading the New Stateman link and this one  http://www.diverse.tv/programme.aspx?id=18



Nah, that's the 2nd one - this is the first:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0876261/


----------



## snackhead (Jun 25, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> Nah, that's the 2nd one - this is the first:
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0876261/



Ta butchers - just seen your earlier post as well


----------



## 1927 (Jun 25, 2008)

snackhead said:


> It was shown on ITV probably late 1970's or early mid 1980's. It was about a black journalist who tried heroin for a story and ended up becoming addicted to it. I think there was a follow up a couple of years later where he was still addicted. I think he lived in London. Have drawn a blank with random google searches.





snackhead said:


> Paulie you are a star, that's the guy Lanre Fehintola, just googled him and he's written a book as well thank you
> 
> just been reading the New Stateman link and this one  http://www.diverse.tv/programme.aspx?id=18



I am confused, if this is the docu you were looking for your concept of time must be somewhat confused if you thought that a 1998 doc was originally shown in 1970s!!


----------



## girasol (Jun 25, 2008)

snackhead said:


> zenie was first. And funnier. Next.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 25, 2008)

1927 said:


> I am confused, if this is the docu you were looking for your concept of time must be somewhat confused if you thought that a 1998 doc was originally shown in 1970s!!



I've been trying to find this for a while and it's now more than obvious that I've had a bum steer on possible dates from several past suggestions. In my original post I also thought it was ITV and not Channel 4 and that it might also have been shown in the 80's. Thankfully there were enough accurate details there for a number of posters to find it.

Right I'm nipping down the road to the chippy for lunch - if I'm not back by half two I've probably impaled myself on a kebab skewer as punishment for the heinous crime of starting a post that wasn't 100% accurate. Oh when I think of the suffering I've caused with my confusing ways *wails*


----------



## Boczkowski (Jun 25, 2008)

get me a chip muffin


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 25, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> also remember a docu bout some junkies in brighton. one of which wore one of those stupid big jester hats and it showd himm banging up a 15 year old girl. always thought that was pretty weird that was shown with the obvious criminal implications.


Yes, i remember that one as well. couldn't really see the point of it meself, beyond some vicarious "ohh, look, a junkie" thrills.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 25, 2008)

Boczkowski said:


> get me a chip muffin



I got you one with burger sauce


----------



## Boczkowski (Jun 25, 2008)

yummers

was that link I shoved up the right one?


----------



## snackhead (Jun 25, 2008)

Yes it was cheers


----------



## Shanté (Dec 19, 2013)

This is the youtube video of it, it's called cold turkey;


----------

